# My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (What mods are available to date)



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Here are the basics, will be putting more up as time progresses (and when I have time.)
Disclaimer: I am, in no way affiliated, and/or employed by ANY of these companies linked below, I did the searching for those who do not know how to search and post the infamous, "I got a rabbit/Jetta, what Mods are out there?
FAQ... newcomers... please, Please read!
* Table of Contents *
1. FAQ
2. Performance Upgrades
a. Intakes
b. ECU Software
c. Exhausts 
d. Turbos
e. Transmission
f. Headers
g. Transmission
h. Engine
I. Suspension
J. Swaybars
K. Brakes.
2. DIY

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. FAQ
Q. Sergio (Uberbunni), why the hell did you spend your time doing this?
_ Since I don’t know a lot about cars, I cannot really contribute to the true technical/ troubleshooting questions that arise on the forum. So, I decided to contribute in the best way I can. _
Q What are the specs for the US 2.5L Engine?
_The 2.5l is an inline 5 cylinder motor that has 20 valves, 4 per cylinder Stock. '07 are "rated"at 150hp/170tq whilst the '08 are "rated" at 170hp/177tq._
Q What are the differences between the '07 and '08 2.5L engine?
_A question that has been beat to death, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660884 Formulate your own answer._
Q How reliable is the 2.5L?
_ Besides the occasional transmission problem, the 2.5L engine has been pretty solid in terms of occurring problems here on the forum._
Q What are the available Mods for the 2.5?
_I took hours out of my life to help this forum, haha please read the list. _
Q. I there is a loud noise that comes from the engine on startup.
_This, startup "noise" is for the most part normal, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2993978_
Q. I just installed an Intake and I threw a CEL. 
_As been the pattern with the 2.5 engine, if, you install and intake and get a CEL recheck all connections making sure the 2 smaller hoses are tightly fastened and without kinks. Make sure that the MAF is properly seated in its housing. Be sure that the inside of the intake is wiped clean and oil free before installing. If you happened to throw a code other than “running lean, implausible single or evap leak” please post on the forums! _
Q. By “Modding” my car do I void my warranty?
_Without being biased and being as objective as possible. If you modify your car say an intake for example, in any case, you inherently run the risk of damaging your car. Should something happen, it normally must be proven that the damage to the vehicle was indeed caused by the result of installing the aftermarket part(S) then your repair will not be covered by VW warranty. In researching I’ve seen some users state that if you do anything to the car, it automatically voids the warranty. With that being said, if you want to mod your car PLEASE BE AWARE OF THE IMPLICATIONS/RISKS THAT CAN FOLLOW!!!!! _
*Performance* 

_Cold Air and Short Ram Intakes_ 
Carbonio Cold Air Intakehttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3625477 
VF Engineering Cold Air Intake http://www.vf-engineering.com/...t.php 
C2 Motorsports Cold Air Intake http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3634511 
ABD Cold Air Intake (Unsure of status) http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...AN.5K 
Neuspeed P-Flow Short Ram Intake- http://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.99 
Evolution Tuning Intake- http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2299 
K & N Drop in filter http://www.knfilters.com/searc...-2331 
*Chips/ ECU Flashes* 
Giac Flash http://www.giacusa.com 
Neuspeed Optican Flash http://www.namotorsports.net/d...n.299 
Unitronic Flash http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/view/87/33/ 
Revo Technik Flash http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...=1019 
C2 Motorsports N/A Software http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3623535

*Exhausts* 
Techtonics Exhaust Systems http://www.techtonicstuning.co....520D 
AWE Tuning exhaust http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...itexh 
Greddy Exhuast system http://www.greddy.com/products...ory=4 
Neuspeed Exhaust system http://www.theperformancedrive...=3067
Magnaflow Exhaust system http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...=1186 
Jetex Exhaust system http://www.jetexna.com/
*Turbo Kits* 
C2 Motorsports Turbo Kit (Stage 1 and Stage 2 avail)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3656458 
LNT Turbo Kit (Comming Soon)
* Transmission *
Dieselgeek Sigma short shifter http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=366 
Neuspeed Short http://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.92
EIP Tuning Short Shift http://www.eiptuning.com/ecomm...45193
JSP Short Shifter http://jsperformance.ca/produc...d=246

* Headers *
Evolution Tuning 5-1 Header system http://evolutiontuning.com/evoheaders25DOHC20V.htm
* Engine *
Black Forest Industries Torque Mount Insert http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html
NST light pulley system http://www.nonstoptuning.com/pKitVW25.htm
Neuspeed Torque Mont Insert http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1390
Autotech Torque Mount Insert http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_enmnts.htm
VF Engineering Motor Mounts http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ounts
ECS Torque Mount and Dogbone Inserts http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ounts
Integrated Engineering Rods and Pistons  [URL]http://www.intengineering.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/4664124/vpcsid/0/SFV/32093[/url]
* Suspension *
There are many can be many ways and many applications to modify suspension here is a list broken down by category.
_Springs_
--Moderate Lowering--
Neuspeed Sport Springs http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
Neuspeed sport spring 1.2/1.5 http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
Eibach pro-kit springs 1/1 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
H&R Sport spring 1.5/1.4 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Hotchkis Sport Suspension Sport Springs 1.5/1.7 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Oem Sport Springs http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1804
---Extreme Lowering---
Eibach sportline spring set 1.8/1.6 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
H&R Race spring set 2.0/1.75 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
Neuspeed Race springs http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=2007
_ Coilovers and Cup Kits _
Patec Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1939
Patec Pro Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1940
Patec Electronic Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1941
Top Touring Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=761
Koni Coilover System http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1982
Bilstein Coilover System http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=2015
Pro Cup Kit w/ Koni FSD SA http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1964
H & R Touring Cup Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=P
Eibach Pro Suspension Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S-Not Coilovers but a Spring/SA set.
Eibach Pro Street Coilover http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
H & R Perfomance Coilover Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Koni Threaded Suspension Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Eibach Pro-Street S coilover http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
H & R Ultra Low Coilover http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
H & R RSS SPort Coilover System http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
KW Variant Coilover Kits http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
ST Coilover Kits http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
B & G RS Line Coilovers http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1004
_ Dampers/Shocks _
Koni Frequency Select Shocks http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1965
Koni/ Front and Rear http://neuspeed.com/products/p..._euro
Bilstein Front and rear Shocks http://neuspeed.com/products/p..._euro

_ Swaybars _
Neuspeed Front Swaybar http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
Neuspeed Rear Swaybar http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
RSD Front Swaybar http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=549
RSD Front Lower Swaybar
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=550
RSD Rear Swaybar http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=551
Autotech Front Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...1825K
Autotech Rear Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...1825K
H & R Front Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...50-26
H & R Rear Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...50-24
Hotchkis Swaybar set http://www.namotorsports.net/d...22833
Eibach Swaybar set http://www.abdracing.com/Merch...01.11
_ Brakes _
There are many ways one upgrade their bakes on the Jetta/Rabbit platform. One potentially cost effective and common upgrade is a GTI/GLI brake conversion. Search the MKV Classifieds http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=816 Here you can probably find many 2.0t owners selling the full brake kit and everything that you need to do a full conversion.
Also, check out the Brake Forum’s OEM and Upgrades Post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...74266 Here you will find links to many brake manufacturers. 



_Modified by Uberbunni at 5:14 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (Uberbunni)*

C2 has software also
and dont forget the turbo!


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (~kInG~)*

thanks...keep these coming... Trying to make this as comprehensive and in depth as I can


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (studio19sound)*

Hopefully it will be faq' ed


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

some one need to check the faq before posting....


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_some one need to check the faq before posting....

true, but it has not been updated since June 07


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (Uberbunni)*

Thanks for taking the time to make this


----------



## Rabbot (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (Uberbunni)*

awesome write-up, I have a question as to this sentence though:
_'07 are rated at 150hp/170tq whilst the '08 are "rated" at 170hp/177tq._
The quotations around the 2008's numbers insinuate that VW overrated the 2008 numbers but I believe the reverse to be true (instead VW underrated the 2007 numbers). GIAC's dyno of a stock '08 showed 147hp/156tq, allowing for 15% drivetrain loss VW seems to be accurately reporting the 2008 rabbit's numbers.
So at the very least I think the "rated" quotations should be around the 2007's numbers and not the 2008's. Even though that might piss off 07 owners because the 08 "doesn't have 20 more hp"


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (Rabbot)*

Gotta add the JSP Short Shifter
http://jsperformance.ca/produc...d=246


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (MattWayMK5)*

thanks guys keep them comming!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Unofficial 2.5 Tuner Guide (Uberbunni)*

if you want it add to the FAQ you have to im a moderator the link


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Comming soon. More performance mods, suspensions and styling, and a comprehensive set of DIYS, def need all your inputs!!


_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:25 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Good job for this! Replace the dead thread that is the old 2.5L parts faq.


----------



## svtf2rabbit (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberbunni* »_Comming soon. More performance mods, suspensions and styling, and a comprehensive set of DIYS, def need all your inputs!!

_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:25 AM 2-7-2008_

Suspension hasn't changed too much since the original FAQ, so you may just want to modify what is already there. Thats said, I think it would be better to link to the manufacturer for some of the suspension components since you can get them from so many places (i.e., Koni, Eibach, and H&R).


_Modified by svtf2rabbit at 2:17 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (svtf2rabbit)*

How about Coil over systems, H&R, Koni, K&W, TEIN, FK... there are PLENTY more options other than springs. that get it MUCH MUCH lower.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (MrMister)*

What about sway bars and such. There has to be a lot added to this list


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

hey guys, im working on it ill have as much stuff as i can by Saturday afternoon


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

here's another Torque Arm insert...this one from my boys at Black Forest Industries
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

Got the swaybars in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

Dont forget B&G coilovers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MattWayMK5 at 11:51 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

bump have new updates coming tomorrow morning!


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

OK well, I guess i'm limited to 2000 chars guy, I need a poll, do you guys want me to move this guide to another website and link it or could you guys (or) mods please delete the replies so that I can link up 2/3 posts together!!!!! FInished brakes and more FAQs, I have a DIY section done but it cant fit!!!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

good job on the write up.


----------

